# 2012 BERLIN KLASSIK Sponsors



## vw4play (Jun 8, 2002)

Please visit our sponsors locations or look for us throughout the summer venues. 

JRP Performance - http://www.jrponline.com/ 
PFAFF Tuning - http://www.pfafftuning.com/ 
Crosby Volkswagen Audi - www.crosbyvwaudi.com 
Affinity Luxury Car Rental - http://www.affinitycarrentals.com/ 
Foreign Automotive - http://www.foreignautomotive.ca/ 
Zehr Insurance - www.zehrinsurance.com 
Euroline Performance - http://www.eurolineperformance.com/ 
Novustech - http://www.novustech.ca/ 
VW Waterloo - www.vwwaterloo.ca 
Mega Wheelz - http://www.megawheelz.com/ 
Unitronic Chipped - http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ 
Worth European Automotive - http://www.wroth.ca/ 
Arno's - http://www.arnosauto.com/ 
Brantford VW - www.brantfordvw.com 
Ontario Auto Market - http://www.ontarioautomarket.com/ 
Paragon Collision Centre - http://www.paragoncollisioncentre.ca/ 
EMT Tuning - http://www.emt-tuning.com/ 
German Autotech - http://www.germanautotech.ca/ 
Continental Tires Canada - www.continentaltire.ca 
VAGScene - www.vagscene.com 
VWVortex - http://www.vwvortex.com/ 
Fourtitude - http://www.fourtitude.com/ 
Auto Moto Photo - http://www.automotophoto.com/ 
Pocket Rocket - http://www.pocketrocket.ca/ 
Vagkraft - http://www.vagkraft.com/ 
Spring Fling - http://www.springflingcanada.com/ 
Hotveedubs - http://www.hotveedubs.com/ 
VWoT - http://www.vwot.org/


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Great show guys - question - which booth had the one to the right of the Pfaff booth? I can't remember, and they don't appear on the site....


----------

